# ...........



## Claymore (8 Jan 2015)

........


----------



## nadnerb (8 Jan 2015)

Hi Brian
I agree with you on the sand flee, I is a brilliant way of finishing a piece. But they are pricey, I bought these from axminster
http://www.axminster.co.uk/axminster-abrasive-strip-kit
and made my own. it takes a bit of time to cut the lines in the sand paper but it works out a lot less price wise!!
Regards
Brendan


----------

